# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Ban dau BT 30- BT40 Hàng tồn kho chưa sử dụng

## Tuan Kieu

Cần bán một số đầu BT 30 , Bt 40  hàng tồn kho ,còn đầy đủ vỏ hộp ,  chưa xử dụng . 
BT30-HC10-90	        NT Tôl
BT30-NBS8-45	        BIG DAISHOWA
BT30-NBS6-90	        BIG DAISHOWA
BT30-SLD10-105	        BIG DAISHOWA
BT30-NBS16-75NL	BIG DAISHOWA
BT30-NBS16-90	        BIG DAISHOWA
BT30-NBS16-45	        BIG DAISHOWA
BT30-NBS20- 60	        BIG DAISHOWA
BT30-SLD20- 90 	        BIG DAISHOWA
BT30-SLD25- 90 	        BIG DAISHOWA
BT30-CK4- 85	        BIG DAISHOWA
BT40-NBS10- 90NL	BIG DAISHOWA
BT40-NBS10- 120NL	BIG DAISHOWA
BT40-NBS8- 90	        BIG DAISHOWA
BT40-NBS8- 200	        BIG DAISHOWA
BT40-NBS8- 75	        BIG DAISHOWA
BT40-NBS13-105NL	BIG DAISHOWA
BT40-NBS20-120	        BIG DAISHOWA
BT40-FMA25.4-90	        BIG DAISHOWA
BT40-HDZ16-90	        BIG DAISHOWA
BT40-CK2-120	        BIG DAISHOWA
BT40-CK4-135	        BIG DAISHOWA
BT40-CK5-105	        BIG DAISHOWA
CKB5-BKS240- 48L	BIG DAISHOWA
RW41-54-CK4	        BIG DAISHOWA
EWN25-47-CKB2	        BIG DAISHOWA
EWN2-22CK4	        BIG DAISHOWA
EWN41-74CKB4	        BIG DAISHOWA
V10000-R0305C	        MITSUBISHI
V10000-063A04R	        MITSUBISHI
SJV050901(Þ12H8-Þ22H8)	MS-TOOL
SJV050902(Þ22-Þ24.5-Þ36)	MS-TOOL
NK020828(Þ10.5H7)	        MS-TOOL
NK020829(Þ10.5H7-Þ24)	MS-TOOL
NK020827(Þ32-Þ42F7)	        MS-TOOL
NK020826(Þ31.5-Þ41.5-Þ55)	MS-TOOL
NK020910(Þ39.7)	                MS-TOOL
SC050528(Þ65)	                MS-TOOL
SC050513(Þ61.7-Þ72)          	MS-TOOL
SJ970000B	                        MS-TOOL
SJ970000B(Þ0.02)         	MS-TOOL
SI060307(Þ48)	                MS-TOOL
SI060301(Þ10.5H7)	        MS-TOOL
6040B2002-22J-EXH	        FUJISEIKI
FD110X-3430BF-003-IN	         FUJISEIKI
FD110X-3430BF-004-EXH	FUJISEIKI
6040BQ031	
SJ020802	                         MS-TOOL
B3020-35XSS32X70	         OSG
EWN2-32CK5	                 BIG DAISHOWA
WEM3030EL-211	                 MITSUBISHI
HEAIR 40- 4T20               	ISCAR
S20R- STUPR13	              TUNGALLOY
S16Q- SCLCR09	                  TUNGALLOY
HAI- 25C	                        ISCAR
ADJNL2020K15	
GX2020RE F29	                   TUNGALLOY
CHE-2025R                  	SUMITOMO
WTJNR2020B29T	               TUNGALLOY
DWL2525M08	                TUNGALLOY
S25R-MWLNL08	               TUNGALLOY

----------

thehiena2

----------


## baoanh

Chúc mau đắt hàng nhé ...  :Smile:

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Chúc mau đắt hàng nhé ...


ok cám ơn bác . nhân tiện úp vài tấm hình chơi 
giá tham khảo bt40 mới chưa xài hàng tồn kho giá 2.2tr ,bt 30 mới hàng tồn kho giá 2tr. 
bt 40 hàng xài rồi giá 800k ,bt 30 hàng xài rồi giá 600k . đầu bt đặc biệt có kèm đầu phay thay chip giá là 1000k . 
còn nhiều hàng,giá chi tiết xem hàng thỏa thuận .cám ơn

----------


## emptyhb

Bác chủ có đầu BT30 nào gắn dao phay khỏa mặt không? inbox cho em hình và giá với nhé.

----------


## blueocean

Trong hình đầu mấy cái trong rỗ có BT30 ko bác, đường kích dao là bao nhiêu, chíp loại gì thế? Mình ở xa ko đến coi được nên hỏi kỹ tý!

----------

Tuan Kieu

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Bác chủ có đầu BT30 nào gắn dao phay khỏa mặt không? inbox cho em hình và giá với nhé.




có phải ý bác nói đến cái loại có đầu dao em đang cầm trên tay phải,tay trái ko? nếu đúng thì nó đấy , BT30 đấy . Giá 1000k/pcs nhé . xài chíp tiêu chuẩn mítubishi ,sumitomo hoặc bác mua hàng đài loan lắp lên . dễ mà . Nếu cần chi tiết bác cứ nhắn viber cho em, em chụp hình gửi lại bác nhé . CÁm ơn . 0903 .645 09sáu gặp tuấn .

----------


## Ga con

> 


Hi bác,
Bác cho em thêm ít chi tiết mấy em doa lỗ (hình số 5 từ trên xuống) BT30 và 40 nhé.
Loại này có cái cán dao cắm vào nữa không hay chỉ có như này. Khoảng cách chỉnh =?

Thank bác.

----------

Tuan Kieu

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Trong hình đầu mấy cái trong rỗ có BT30 ko bác, đường kích dao là bao nhiêu, chíp loại gì thế? Mình ở xa ko đến coi được nên hỏi kỹ tý!


có loại bt30,tuy nhiên bt30 thi dk nhỏ thôi, tối đa là phi 30 . dùng chíp tam giá diamond, bác dùng chíp thường cũng được. Tuy nhiên loại này làm lỗ cố định . ko chỉnh đường kính được . Nếu bác cấn size bao nhiêu thì em kiếm cho. Loại BT 40 thì có size lớn từ 40-65. 
thank bác

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Hi bác,
> Bác cho em thêm ít chi tiết mấy em doa lỗ (hình số 5 từ trên xuống) BT30 và 40 nhé.
> Loại này có cái cán dao cắm vào nữa không hay chỉ có như này. Khoảng cách chỉnh =?
> 
> Thank bác.



có loại có dao cắm, có loại ko có cán . bác thích cán thì mua thêm cắm vào thôi.khoảng chĩnh đường kính thì tùy theo loại MODEL. bác cần cụ thể size bao nhiêu thì mình kiếm và gửi hình lại cho . ko bác cứ gửi viber ,mình sẽ gửi anh qua đó . 
THAM KHẢO THÊM Ở ĐÂY :
http://www.big-daishowa.com/product_..._ck-boring.php
cám ơn bác . LH :0903 64509sáu Tuấn

----------


## blueocean

> có loại bt30,tuy nhiên bt30 thi dk nhỏ thôi, tối đa là phi 30 . dùng chíp tam giá diamond, bác dùng chíp thường cũng được. Tuy nhiên loại này làm lỗ cố định . ko chỉnh đường kính được . Nếu bác cấn size bao nhiêu thì em kiếm cho. Loại BT 40 thì có size lớn từ 40-65. 
> thank bác


Mình cũng cần đường kính nhỏ thôi. Add viber bác thế nào nhỉ? Minh muốn xem thêm ít ảnh.

----------

Tuan Kieu

----------


## Huudong

Bác cho em cái địa chỉ? em ghé chơi kiếm mấy em về dùng.

----------

Tuan Kieu

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Mình cũng cần đường kính nhỏ thôi. Add viber bác thế nào nhỉ? Minh muốn xem thêm ít ảnh.


ok , bác add số 0903 sáu45 096 gặp tuấn nhé .
cám ơn bác quan tâm

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Bác cho em cái địa chỉ? em ghé chơi kiếm mấy em về dùng.


Em ở Biên hòa ,dồng nai . Nếu bác ở gần đó thì ghé. Ngày thường thì Time từ 17:00PM nhé . T7,chủ nhật thì lúc nào cũng được. Bác cứ liên hệ 0903 sáu45 096 em sẽ chỉ đường và đón .
cám ơn bác ũng hộ.

----------

Huudong

----------


## Tuan Kieu

mình đã bán được 0.1% hàng hóa. cám ơn các bác đã ủng hộ . mình cập nhật một vài hình các món mình đã bán . mọi người có nhu cầu cứ liên hệ em nhá 0903 sáu 45 096

----------


## Tuan Kieu

em bán dc 2 con khoan tâm giống vậy , giá 500k/pcs. cám ơn bác Duy ở thủ đức nhé . còn 8 con ,bác nào ủng hộ em nốt?

----------


## thuhanoi

Lột bao nilon ra chộp giùm mỗi thứ 1 cái ảnh để dể hình dung bác ôi, vì đa số người mua ở đây là dân không chuyên

----------


## baoanh

Đúng là nên chụp ảnh chi tiết từng góc cạnh của mỗi sp. Vì nhìn vậy rất khó hình dung được chất lượng, bề mặt sp.
Như vậy tiết kiệm thời gian cho mọi người hơn.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

ok chiều nay em có làm dc một mớ ảnh pót cho mọi người ngắm vậy .
 BT30 dạng collet bigdaishowa japan các size bt30-nbs6, nbs8,nbs13,nbs20 . Dạng side lock sld20. giá đồng hạng 600k. con nào có dao em xin thêm 100k nữa nhé .
có nhu cầu liên hệ Tuấn 0903 645 09sáu . cám ơn mọi người .

----------


## Tuan Kieu

bt 40 hàng mới nhé . chưa xài do là hàng spare .


size bigdaishowa bt40 -nbs8-75 hoặc 90 hoặc 200 
con này em lấy 2000k thôi . chì có 3 con

con này em xin 3000 k nhé  ,lengh 200 ,size collet từ 0.25-8 (collet tự mua ,em ko bán) ,chỉ có 3 con

bt40-nbs10-9o ,chỉ có 2 con ,giá 2200k 

bt40-ck2,4,5-... bán đại 2000k/con 
 pót hình đại nhé ,viết chữ lâu quá nản

----------


## Tuan Kieu

dao cat để em rảnh pot sau . hixx

----------


## Tuan Kieu

đã bán 
BT40-NBS10- 120NL	BIG DAISHOWA
BT40-NBS8- 200	BIG DAISHOWA
BT40-NBS13-105NL	BIG DAISHOWA
BT40-NBS20-120	BIG DAISHOWA
BT40-HDZ16-90	BIG DAISHOWA
bt40-nbs8 
bt40-fda-80
bt40 ck4
cám ơn bác k. đã ủng hộ.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

có mấy dao cầu nè ,vật liệu carbite thích hợp cho làm đồng ,nhôm  có ai cần ko ạ . giá 100k/pcs nhé , mua nhiều em tính khác . LH 0903 sáu` 45096 Tuấn

----------


## Tuan Kieu

mới về khoảng 30 chục con bt40 bác nào cần liên hệ sớm . em cho ra đi nhanh lắm nhé .
 1- hàng test mẫu , mới xử dụng 500h thì keep vào kho -->cứng khừ nhé các bác . giá 1500k /pcs ( đã có nut,collet và đuôi chuột ,dao trên cán) .Hiình tham khão nè

 2.Hàng cũ đã qua xử dụng , tình trạng còn tốt ,cũ như hình . giá em nó là 1000k/pcs ( đã có nut,collet và đuôi chuột, dao trên cán  ). Hình tham khão nè


em bán cho các bác xài , bác nào mua nhiều thì em bớt tí caphê ạ.  Liên hệ 0903 sáu 4509 sáu . Tuấn.
 cám ơn đã xem tin .

----------


## haianhelectric

đánh dấu..

----------


## longdq

Bác cho hỏi là trong số đầu BT của bác có đầu nào dùng collect YCC13 ko

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Bác cho hỏi là trong số đầu BT của bác có đầu nào dùng collect YCC13 ko


   có ,mà nó đi theo bộ . Em đã bán rồi ạ .

----------


## hoahong102

cái hình vang vàng và cái nhỏ nhỏ canh nó có phải bát khoả mặt ko D bao nhiêu? rổ giá thế nào bạn ui, chi xin it hình cái nào khoả mặt dc

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> cái hình vang vàng và cái nhỏ nhỏ canh nó có phải bát khoả mặt ko D bao nhiêu? rổ giá thế nào bạn ui, chi xin it hình cái nào khoả mặt dc


cái đó đúng là cái bát khoả mặt đó bạn . đường kính d80 nhưng mà tiếc là bán rồi . 
mình còn 1 bát khoả mặt mitsubishi ,d80 ,gắn 5 chíp ,hàng hộp mới 100% chưa xài , giá tồn kho là 1000k . Nếu cần thêm chuôi bt40 thì có chuôi mới 100% giá là 1500k nữa . chuôi cũ mình hết rồi . 
Một con bát khoả mặt nhỏ hơn d60 , gắn 4 chíp ,mới 100% giá 800k (ko có chuôi nha) .
   hoặc bạn có thể mua con bt40 có chuôi sẵn , d80, có đuôi, dao chip ,hàng cũ tháo máy giá nguyên set là 1200k .
cám ơn bạn xem tin . lh 0903 sáu 45 096

----------


## hoahong102

cho xin tý hình ảnh ban ơi?? nếu đẹp mình muc luôn

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> cho xin tý hình ảnh ban ơi?? nếu đẹp mình muc luôn


hàng mới ,đại khái nó như hình dưới này , chi có bát thôi ,chưa có chuôi

----------


## Tuan Kieu

cây bt40 khoả mặt hàng cũ nguyên bộ còn đầy đủ nè hoahong102

----------


## truongkiet

con khoả mặt 80 lỗ bao nhiêu vậy chủ thớt

----------


## Hữu Mạnh Bùi

> Bác cho hỏi là trong số đầu BT của bác có đầu nào dùng collect YCC13 ko


xin lỗi các bác bên nề một xíu. mã đó không có bác ah. mã có đầu kẹp được ycc thì phải ST- or BT -- NDC--. Trên đó không thấy bác chủ thơt ghi chữ NDC nào.
e cũng đang cần loại đó mà tìm hoài ko thấy. bác nào có alo cho e câu nhé? thanks

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> con khoả mặt 80 lỗ bao nhiêu vậy chủ thớt


bác tham khảo thêm link nha . 
 theo spect con D80  thì d8 38mm,d9=25.4mm , con D63 thì d8=11mm ,d9=22mm . bác google thêm , ko thì theo link dưới nha .

http://www.mitsubishicarbide.com/app...8970/b025g.pdf

----------


## Tuan Kieu

quên nữa ,sẵn quảng cáo tí luôn . Con D80 thì max speed là 22300 rpm , con D63 thì maxspeed là 25000 rpm nha . hàng khủng nè

----------


## Tuan Kieu

tế đến rồi ,em còn cái máy chỉnh dao cnc này bán luôn cho rộng nhà . Máy mới giá 15000usd , em bán thanh lý giá thơm 600usd thôi ạ cho nhanh. tình trạng hoạt động tốt , kẹp được chuôi bt30 ,bt40  bằng khí nén ,hành trình di chuyển x300 z500 có thước quang 1/1000 điện 220v 1 pha ,đồng hồ so 1/1000 . còn master đầy đủ phụ kiện . Tay cầm xoay góc bị bể ( vẫn giữ phần bể nhưng em bận quá chưa dán được ).
thông tin thêm tham khảo tại link này ( mãu này đời cao hơn , đời máy của em đã discontinued)
http://www.nttoolusa.com/cgi_file/se...alog_file1.pdf
vài hình ãnh em nó , em chả có thời gian tút tát cho nó ,co sao để vậy ,bảo đảm chạy như zin

----------


## tranhai4

Gọi ĐT nói lôn số, bạn còn số nào khác không vậy?

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Gọi ĐT nói lôn số, bạn còn số nào khác không vậy?


điện thoại đúng số đó mà ,chắc em làm việc bận ,để máy ở văn phòng ai đó trả lời bác . sorry nha . ai có gọi em mà bị bận thì vui lòng nhắn zalo viber ,em trả lời lại . nhiều khi thấy gọi nhỡ mà ko bít là nội dung gì để gọi lại .

----------


## Tuan Kieu

có mấy cán dao tiện cnc , bác nào cần thì hốt dùm em . Hàng như mới ,em chụp hình kèm theo nè. giá 500k/pcs
size bản 20mm và 25mm nhá . con nào to chắc là 25mm . Liên hệ 0903 sáu 4509 sáu

----------


## kieuduong

> con khoả mặt 80 lỗ bao nhiêu vậy chủ thớt


Bác có còn con khỏa mặt phi 80 không. Giá nhiêu bạn

----------


## Tuan Kieu

Con bac a.gia 1000k nhe

----------


## Tuan Kieu

con 7 con bt40 hàng cũ ,size lớn nbs13,nbs16,nbs20 giá 1000-1400k . ra đi nhanh cho bác nào cần

----------

hoahong102

----------


## emptyhb

> con 7 con bt40 hàng cũ ,size lớn nbs13,nbs16,nbs20 giá 1000-1400k . ra đi nhanh cho bác nào cần


Có con BT40-C32 nào không bác chủ ơi?

----------


## Tuan Kieu

có một con kẹp , nbs 20 .kẹp  phi max la 20 . chỉ cần thay đổi collet thôi a

----------


## Tuan Kieu

c hai con bt40-hmc20 chuyn dng cho phay ,xi collet trụ giống loại c32 ,kẹp dao max 20. thng số theo hnh .hng mới chưa dng gi rổ 3000k/pcs. bc no thch hốt liền ạ.




hai con phay khỏa mặt bt40 ,bt phi 80 . hng mới nha . gi 2800k/pcs gồm chui + bt . lin hệ 0903 su 45096


hai con bt bt30 , chui mới + bt mới =1500k , chui cũ +bt mới 1000k . bc no quan tm gạch nhanh nh .

----------


## Tuan Kieu

có 2 chuôi bt40 -hmc20 dùng cho phay . hàng mới chưa dùng ,max kẹp dao d20, collet trụ . chuyên dung cho máy phay giá 2800k/pcs





hai con phay khỏa mặt bt40 ,bát khỏa mặt d80 . giá 2800k gồm chuôi và bát /set


hai con bt30 khỏa mặt ,bát d63 như hình . con chuoi mới +bát mới 1400k .con chuôi cũ +bát mới giá 1000k. bác nào thích thì gạch nhanh ạ .liện hệ 0903sáu 45096

----------


## Tuan Kieu

em giữ lại topic này nha. hàng vẫn tiếp tục cập nhật mà .  :Cool:

----------


## Tuan Kieu

bt30 hàng cũ như mới giá 600k-800k . liên hệ 0903 sáu 45096 Tuấn . cám ơn ạ

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Tuan Kieu

đã chia tay em nó ,thiệt hại 2200k .

----------


## Nam CNC

có nút và chén collet NT 16 loại ren nhuyễn không anh ? em cần 2 bộ và 1 chén collet NT 16

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> có nút và chén collet NT 16 loại ren nhuyễn không anh ? em cần 2 bộ và 1 chén collet NT 16


em kiếm rùi , có collet 10 và nút 12 thui ạ. 
sorry bác

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Ga con

Bác có cái cán BT30 + bát phay khỏa mặt chíp tròn, D ~ 60 không.

Thanks.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Bác có cái cán BT30 + bát phay khỏa mặt chíp tròn, D ~ 60 không.
> 
> Thanks.


hiện đang có bát giống hình phía trên đó , bát 4 chíp , phay nhôm đồng thui . 
bát phay sắt hiện chưa có, khi có em ưu tiên cho bác nha.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Tuan Kieu

hiện em mới về có vài con NT tool dòng zero runout , các bác tham khảo link này nha để thêm thông tin 
http://www.nttoolusa.com/cgi_file/se...alog_file1.pdf

 các size hiện mới có : nt Bt 30 collet 12 ,7  có 2-3 con
                          nt tool bt40 collet 7 , collet 12 có 2 con thui
                    đang tòn kho      big c 16,8,10 còn  nhìu .
 mới có hai con bt 30 có bát khỏa mặt cắt thép được d khoang 80mm, 2 con bt30-hdc20 , collet trụ phi kẹp 20. 
các bt30 collet 20,16,13,10,8,6 giống hình phía trên nha. vẫn còn ạ.
bác nào quan tâm liên hệ nha. em bận quá ko chụp pót hình lại dc. sory ạ.

----------


## truongkiet

Bt40 doa lổ còn ko?

----------


## hoahong102

có con Bt40 nào kẹp collet C32 ko bạn cũ mà ngon hoặc mới?

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> có con Bt40 nào kẹp collet C32 ko bạn cũ mà ngon hoặc mới?


 bt40 dòng c32 có 2 em mới mà họ lấy hết rồi . Bt30c32 thì có 2 em hàng cũ còn chất giá 800k /em . bt30 bát khỏa mặt d80  hàng chất phay thép vô tư giá là 1000k em . thank bác . Em mới đi thailand  về đang lu bu việc riêng nên reply chậm sorry các bác . có gì em post hình sau nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

đi thái giải phẩu hả anh ? thành công không ? đẹp mỹ mãn không ? thế thì có chuyển ngành buôn bán khác không ? hehehe


em thấy 2 món anh giới thiệu rất ngon , để em xem lại có phù hợp có khi em lấy 2 món này, nếu được anh cho xem 2 tấm hình của 2 món này nha.

----------


## hoahong102

HÍT EM HỎI BT40  vì máy dùng bt40, bt30 bán cho bác nam đi  :Smile: ) 
đùa chút thôi, có bt40 c32 ới em tiếng, mới thì tốt mà cũ xịn cũng ok

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> đi thái giải phẩu hả anh ? thành công không ? đẹp mỹ mãn không ? thế thì có chuyển ngành buôn bán khác không ? hehehe
> 
> 
> em thấy 2 món anh giới thiệu rất ngon , để em xem lại có phù hợp có khi em lấy 2 món này, nếu được anh cho xem 2 tấm hình của 2 món này nha.


ko đi thái để học hỏi thôi anh ạ . Hai món mà anh nam thích thì nó đã đi xa rồi . Em bán 2 món này cũng tiếc quá vì 2 con nt zero runout này rất là hiếm ,hàng cũ mà như mới và cái bác mua nó về có vẽ ko rành em cứ phải giải thích mãi  . Em chỉ mong bác xài tốt vì nhiều khi bác dùng dao mổ trâu giết gà thì phí quá . E chỉ mong bác mua đúng ,đủ và xài hết mức của nó thui ạ . Hi hi . giá em nó đi tham khảo là 1200k , giảm giá cho bác ấy 300k/cái vì cái bác cứ balabala cả 1h em mệt đầu lắm . hi hi

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> HÍT EM HỎI BT40  vì máy dùng bt40, bt30 bán cho bác nam đi ) 
> đùa chút thôi, có bt40 c32 ới em tiếng, mới thì tốt mà cũ xịn cũng ok


hi hi ok bác . con c32 em pót nằm đó lâu quá bác ko múc ,giờ cần thì anh em hốt rối tiếc thiêt . Để có hàng mới em ưu tiên PM bác trước khi pót diễn đàn nhe.hi hi

----------


## Tuan Kieu

quên . mà cũng ko bít a nam thích con nt bt40 hay bt30 nữa . bt30 thì còn 2-3 con size 12 thui ợ . 40 thì bác kia hốt rồi. hình thì tối rảnh bóc bao ra chụp lại .

----------


## Tuan Kieu

2 con phay mat bt30 ,phay sắt bat d80 cho bác nào thích ,6 chíp . giá 1000k/cái

----------


## ronaldinho_07

Còn bt40 collect và phay phả mặt kk anh ?

----------


## Tuancoi

Lấy cái màu đen bên phải nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

à em dùng con BT30 C32 , để kẹp chén thẳng C32 thôi anh, từ đó hạ bậc cho dao nhỏ cũng dể , máy em mini dùng dao là đủ , chứ quét mặt chịu không thấu ạ.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Lấy cái màu đen bên phải nhé.


ok bạn , đang đóng gói mai sẽ gửi hàng

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> à em dùng con BT30 C32 , để kẹp chén thẳng C32 thôi anh, từ đó hạ bậc cho dao nhỏ cũng dể , máy em mini dùng dao là đủ , chứ quét mặt chịu không thấu ạ.


uhm ,còn 2 con c32 . xem có hốt dc cho em ko? hi hi

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Còn bt40 collect và phay phả mặt kk anh ?


cái trên hình là phay phả mặt bt30 d80 . bạn muốn bt40 thì mình còn 1 con phả mặt bt40 d80 mới mà nó ăn nhôm ,ăn thép lượng dư ít t0.5 ->1mm
đổ về . Còn muốn mua bát cũ thì đợi thui .khi có báo lại sau .
   Collet còn 2 con nbs16 và nbs 6 thui nha .

----------


## Ga con

Máy em yếu nên có con nào BT30 phay khỏa mặt D chừng 60 để em nhé.

Thanks.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> cái trên hình là phay phả mặt bt30 d80 . bạn muốn bt40 thì mình còn 1 con phả mặt bt40 d80 mới mà nó ăn nhôm ,ăn thép lượng dư ít t0.5 ->1mm
> đổ về . Còn muốn mua bát cũ thì đợi thui .khi có báo lại sau .
>    Collet còn 2 con nbs16 và nbs 6 thui nha .


Cặp này giá nhiêu anh ?

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Cặp này giá nhiêu anh ?


con nbs 16 là 1500k , con nbs6 là 1200k . nếu mua cả 2 con lấy bác 2500k

----------


## Tuan Kieu

có mấy em bt khoả mặt bt 40 ,sáu chíp , D80 còn cứng cáp , giá rổ 1500k 1 em
bác nào thích hốt giúp em nào


 LH 0903 sáu 45096

----------


## Tuan Kieu

BT 30 mới về nhiếu giá 600 nbs <10 mm; 800k NBS 13,16,20mm , C25 ;khoả mặt 1000k
LH 0903 sáu 45 096

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Tuan Kieu

Ít collet chẵn lể  , nut  loại chuyên dùng cho coollant cho bác nào cần nhé . colet ,nut 6,8 giá 200k em , collet nut 10 giá 300k , 13,16,20 400k em nhá . hàng chưa xài nhé  99% . bán giao lưu zui zẻ  đừng spam dt tụi nghịp em.
 Liên hệ : 0903 sáu 45096

----------


## Tuan Kieu

một số dao mới , a e nao cần liên lạc nha . giá hấp dẫn .
  up cho ngày mới ,chúc các bác nghĩ lẽ 2/9 vui vẻ hạnh phúc bên gia đình nha .

----------


## chetaocnc

đánh dấu phát ít bữa cần chế spindle mua

----------

Tuan Kieu

----------


## Tuan Kieu

bt30 còn nhiều , ai ủng hộ em hông ?? liên hệ 0903 sáu 45096 . giá rổ ổn định . hi hi

 đã chia tay với mấy em nó . chúc em ra đi hạnh phúc bên chủ mới .

----------


## GORLAK

Khoái máy cái này nhưng mà đầu kẹp cho nó vẫn chưa vừa ý nên thôi hẹn lần sau  :Smile: )

----------


## kyoauto

BT40 còn hàng không bác

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> BT40 còn hàng không bác


 còn nhé bác ui ,  hàng cũ còn 2 con nbs10 , 1 con nbs8 , một con nbs20 , hai con phay khoả mặt đầu 
Hàng mới thì nhiều nhé , bác xem các hình ở trên . nếu cần thêm thông tin cứ add zalo sổ dt mình gửi thêm thông tin 
cám ơn nhiều

----------


## phuocviet346

Còn đầu nào NT40  dùng collect 32 thẳng không ?

----------


## Tuan Kieu

còn 2 cây mới đó bác, tha hồ chính xác thoải mái xài , 1 cái lỗ collet 25 , một cái lỗ 20 . tha hồ kẹp dao phay .
 hi hi

----------


## Luyến

có cái nào C32 không bác chủ? em lấy 1 cái

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> có cái nào C32 không bác chủ? em lấy 1 cái


 con có hình ở trên là c32 đấy chứ bác , đường kình trong hiện đang là lỗ phi 20 . bác cho dao 20 là kẹp ngay thôi . con nều muốn kẹp nhỏ hơn thì cho collet thẳng vào chuyễn xuống . em gửi link bác tham khảo 
    hình thức và thông số em nó 
http://uk.misumi-ec.com/vona2/detail...T40-HMC20S-120
hình thức và thông số collet 
http://uk.misumi-ec.com/vona2/detail...issuCode=C32-8

hiện tại đang có 2 cái loại này , 1 cái lỗ trong là 20 một cái lỗ trong là 25 . bác tiện loại này thì xài thôi ạ

thông tin về collet các loại của dòng chuôi bigdaishowa các bác tham khảo . nếu nhà đang có sẵn thì cắm vào xài thôi ạ
http://www.big-daishowa.com/pdf/gene...accessores.pdf

----------


## Luyến

Em hỏi là cái lắp đựoc dao 32mm cơ. Cái lắp dao 20 cũng cần em lấy 1 cái

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Em hỏi là cái lắp đựoc dao 32mm cơ. Cái lắp dao 20 cũng cần em lấy 1 cái


dạ chỉ còn cái lắp dao 20 và 1 cái lắp dao 25 thui ợ . bác chọn cái nào ? cái lắp dao 32 to quá em ko có bác ợ .

----------


## phuocviet346

Cần lỗ collect 32 vì nhà đang dùng collect 32 sẵnkhoir phải mua thêm collect

----------


## Tuan Kieu

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/91...hoan-khoet-doa

link vào topic tool cắt gọt của em ,nhỡ có bác nào cần . hi hi

----------


## Tuan Kieu

có bác nào sửa máy cần cái này ko ? 
https://cnc-specialty-store.com/main...nout-test-bars
em chỉ có 1 cái bt40 thôi ợ.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

show cái hình khoả thân của em nó . cái cây testbar này nếu chỉ gắn khoả thân vào trục chính thì dùng đồng hồ so đặt vị trí cố định sẽ đo độ đảo trục chính ,kiểm tra runout đầu trục. 
 nếu gắn thêm cái đồ chơi vào đầu cây thì dùng để đo chỉnh ,căn lại độ // của bàn gá ,hay trục 4 .  
 có thể dò được độ rơ lắc của LM guide. ... hi hi nói chung là rất nhìu khả năng tuỷ theo sáng tạo và khả năng ứng dụng của các bác ạ. 
Giá ra đi em nó là 1500k gồm test bar bt40, bộ đồ gá đồng hồ .
cám ơn

----------


## Tuan Kieu

có mấy cục khoả thân 4 u30 và 1 u40 . bác nào kết đặt hàng ợ .
   u30 + 12 chip diamond  chưa xài đi kèm theo là 1500k ợ . coi như là thay được thêm 2 lần . cũng khá lâu đấy bác ạ. nều xài chắc cả 2 năm chưa hết đâu . hi hi
   u40 +12 chip của nó là 2000k a.
 em ưu tiên các bác mua cả chip nhé . nếu hết chip rồi thỉ em bán khoả thân ko chip . các bác tự kiếm chip thay vậy .
cám ơn các bác . Lh 090ba sáu 45096  thương lượng ạ
  hình ảnh thực ạ. em chưa có thời gian tắm cho các em nên nhìn nó hơi quê tí. hi hi

----------


## Ga con

Cụ Tuấn có bán riêng chip PCD không.

Thanks.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

ok . nếu bác thích thì em bán cho ạ . hi hi . giá cả rất mát mẻ là 50k/pcs . cũng ko có nhìu ,chỉ vài chục mảnh thôi .

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

E 20 mảnh nhé cụ. Hàng mới chưa xài đúng không ạ.

Thanks.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> E 20 mảnh nhé cụ. Hàng mới chưa xài đúng không ạ.
> 
> Thanks.


ok cụ . hàng chưa xài . cái nào em chưa bóc hộp thì còn mới tinh 101% . con cái nào em lỡ bóc ra để xem em nó khoả thân thì nó nhìn hơi cũ tí do em mồ hôi tay nhìu lắm ợ. nhưng mà đảm bảo là chưa xài. hi hi

----------


## Tuan Kieu

thanh lý 2 em chân dài này . 
 1 em nbs16 , 1 em nbs 10 . chiều dài mỏ dao là 165mm thích hợp cho bác bác làm khuôn gia công lổ sâu.
em nó con trình , tình trạng chưa dùng như hình ảnh . giá đi cả cặp là 5000k . em khuyến mãi cho 2 đuôi chuột và 2 collet ạ. 
lh : 0903 sáu bốn 5096   , hình em nó đây :

----------


## GunSrose

đầu dao móc lỗ của bác dùng chung hệ với mấy con Makino xài BT 40,NT40 ko bác?

----------


## Tuan Kieu

bác cắm cả cụm nguyên bộ chuôi bt 40 vào thì máy nào chả xài được . chì khác nhau cái đuôi chuột góc kẹp rút chuôi là khác nhau. có loại 45 độ,loại rút 90độ. 
  Còn bác xài chuôi dao hệ nt , mà đưa dao móc lỗ của hệ Big vào thì nó thường là ko hợp đâu ạ. vi mỗi hãng thường theo thiết kế riêng. Chỉ có vài điểm chung giữa các hãng là độ côn của bt , hoặc collet( co thể xài ,tuỷ theo loại) , còn đa phần nút , dao thì phải mod lại .

----------


## Tuan Kieu

bác cắm cả cụm nguyên bộ chuôi bt 40 vào thì máy nào chả xài được . chì khác nhau cái đuôi chuột góc kẹp rút chuôi là khác nhau. có loại 45 độ,loại rút 90độ. 
  Còn bác xài chuôi dao hệ nt , mà đưa dao móc lỗ của hệ Big vào thì nó thường là ko hợp đâu ạ. vi mỗi hãng thường theo thiết kế riêng. Chỉ có vài điểm chung giữa các hãng là độ côn của bt , hoặc collet( co thể xài ,tuỷ theo loại) , còn đa phần nút , dao thì phải mod lại .
  xem thêm link này : http://catalogs.ch.bigkaiser.com/ind...=en_GB#page_32
bác xem có hợp để mod ko

----------

GunSrose

----------


## GunSrose

Có gì e PM bác nhé....thanks

----------


## Tuan Kieu

bác nào làm gia công chắc cũng biết rồi , nếu gia công trục thì muốn đạt độ bóng độ chính xác thì rất dễ . chỉ cần tiện xong , rồi mài là đạt . Nhưng làm lỗ thì muốn đạt chính xác ,độ bóng thì khó hơn tiện . Cho nên lại đẻ ra là khoan, sau đó khoét , và doa để đạt chính xác và độ bóng cao.
  nói dông dài ý là em có máy con dao doa lỗ chuẩn rất chính xác ( ko thay đổi kích thước được) bác nào xem phù hợp thì mua về xài ạ. Vì được cái là nếu sau khoan , bác chỉ cần thay chíp vào là chạy ra đúng cài lỗ  chuẩn đó . Hi hi 
 các lỗ lẻ em bỏ đi rồi , em chỉ giới thiệu các lỗ chẵn cho các bác dễ xài . Như hình là có các lỗ : phi 25 , 40 ,56 ,37  bt40 giá 800k
 ngoài ra còn có bt30 lổ 10 , 12 , 20  . giá hợp lý 600k.
em up vài mẫu bác coi nhé, có để cái thước lá bên cạnh là để đo chiều sâu lỗ tối đa gia công được . đường kính lỗ gia công có ghi trên thân bt lun rồi , chuẩn ko cần chỉnh . hi hi

----------


## Minh Trần

E kiếm 2 cái đài dao phay mặt gắn chíp cỡ D63 > 100mm. lỗ gắn chuôi BT 22 > 32mm. Bác chủ có cái nào phù hợp ới E cái nhá. Tks

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> E kiếm 2 cái đài dao phay mặt gắn chíp cỡ D63 > 100mm. lỗ gắn chuôi BT 22 > 32mm. Bác chủ có cái nào phù hợp ới E cái nhá. Tks


em hết bát rời rồi , cón 03 cái bt30 và 01 cái bt40 bát 80mm . bác xem có xái dc không a?

----------


## Mechanic

Anh Tuấn kiều cho thêm mấy tấm hình con Bt30 nhé. Có loại nào gắn endmill ko

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Anh Tuấn kiều cho thêm mấy tấm hình con Bt30 nhé. Có loại nào gắn endmill ko


ôi bt30 thì nhiều lắm như cái biển . hi hi 
  lắp enmill nbs20 lắp dao mill 20mm hoặc 20-16 mm . NBS 16 thì lắp mill 16 hoặc 16-12mm . 
Còn lắp mill nhỏ thì dùng nbs 10 lắp dao 10mm hoặc 8mm 
  nhỏ nữa thì nbs 6 lắp dao 6,4,2 mm .

bác cần size nào thì em chụp chi tiết cho nha. hi hi. tại nhiều với lại bôi dầu mỡ lười dính tay .

----------


## Ga con

Có BT30 C20-25 không anh.

Thanks.

----------


## Luyến

Em cần bt40-c32 đầu dài 125mm, Có thì hú em.
Thanks

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Có BT30 C20-25 không anh.
> 
> Thanks.


loai bt30 c20-c25 dùng collet trụ thì bán rồi còn toàn lại xử dụng collet côn thôi

----------


## Tuan Kieu

thứ bảy rảnh rỗi ngồi lau dầu , sẵn tiện chụp hình mấy cái bt30 cho các bác có nhu cầu thì hốt giúp em ạ .
hàng cũ mà như mới ạ , nhìn là ghiền rồi . 
1- đầu doa lỗ điều chỉnh được , giá 1500k một em full  bao gồm bt30+ đầu chỉnh doa + dao doa gắn chip mẫu .
 như hình là 1 em ewn2-32ck5 , do lỗ max 0-32mm và 1 em ewn2-24 doa lỗ max 0-24 . 
 mọi thứ còn chuẩn như hình , cán dao doa hơi bị đen , các bác xử lý nhám sơ trên máy tiện là ổn ạ . 
(thông số tham khảo : http://image.orange-book.com/orange_pdf/2012-1-0534.pdf)






2. các bt 30 dạn collet er truyền thống các size nbs 20 , nbs 16 ,nbs 13 giá 1000 k một bộ như hình  . nbs 10 nbs 8 nbs 6 800k một bộ 
hàng đẹp long llanh , độ chính xác cao . Có bác vào chê mắc rẻ .... thì cũng tội em nhé . thuận mua vừa bán . bác thấy chỗ nào rẻ thì cứ mua ở đấy cho lành ạ. 
cam kêt như hình ảnh , ko thêm bớt xạo ,mắm muối ợ . 
em post hình mẫu vài cái xấu nhất nhé . các bác thích đẹp thì cứ đến lựa ạ. 








3- 1 cây nối dài d20 , dài như cây thước . gắn vào cái btnbs20 thì vô đối rồi . giá lẽ 600k, ưu tiên bác mua nguyên bộ như hình 1500k thui . thanks

----------


## ngocdong2001

Đầu doa lỗ có loại nào cán rời ko bác? do chuôi dao của mình ko phù hợp nên ko lấy nguyên set được.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Đầu doa lỗ có loại nào cán rời ko bác? do chuôi dao của mình ko phù hợp nên ko lấy nguyên set được.


có đầu rời , nhưng ko đảm bảo lắp vừa chuôi của bác nhé

----------


## ngocdong2001

Bác chụp giúp vài tấm hình phía gắn vô chuôi dao của đầu doa lỗ rời giúp, mình xem có thể ráp vô được không?

----------


## Luyến

> Em cần bt40-c32 đầu dài 125mm, Có thì hú em.
> Thanks


Em mua đựoc bt40-c32 rồi bác chủ nhé.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Bác chụp giúp vài tấm hình phía gắn vô chuôi dao của đầu doa lỗ rời giúp, mình xem có thể ráp vô được không?


vâng em sẽ thu xếp chụp cho bác mấy tấm hình phần đuôi kết nối . cái ewn2-32 thì đuôi trụ đường kính 28mm bác nhé .

----------


## Tuan Kieu

tranh thủ quảng cáo tí . ko bán được thì khoe hàng cũng được nhỉ . hi 

một em siêu phẩm BT40 Zero R runout collet holder , HDZ12 . dòng này em chỉ biết nói là chảy nước miếng thôi ạ . Vì bác nào biết xài thì mới nên xài nhé . 
 Các đặc tính sản phẩm : 
 -có 1 con ốc offset height bên trong , nên các bác thay dao ko cần offset chiều dài dao
 -Zero runout : có 1 con ốc chỉnh độ đảo ( vẫy của dao) trong vòng 10 giây . độ vẫy có thể chỉnh xuống 0-2micron . quá khủng khiếp
-dòng này em thấy thép nó trắng tinh ,sợ sét nên bôi dầu , mà lạ kì có mấy con vứt lăn lóc cả mấy tháng chaả thấy nó rỉ sét gì cả mặc dù đề ngoài zời , không khí hơi ẩm đầy . Về sau phát hiện ra là toàn thân nó làm bằng thép SUS , ko biết mác jì , nó cứ trắng mãi như đùi ếch . chả thấy sét . cái này theo kinh nghiệm của em chứ còn em tra catalog thì hãng nó giấu công nghệ ko có công bố ạ .
-cuối cùng là hình em nó và giá rổ , em còn trinh nguyên trong hộp , giá gả chồng là 3200k . bình thường mấy hàng này là collet , đuôi chuột nó bán rời ko à . nhưng ai mua em khuyến mãi đủ bộ nha . collet đi theo kẹp được dao đường kính 10mm , quá đẹp . các bác cứ xem xét thoải mái nhé, ko mua ko vấn đề jì cả .
các thông số kỹ thuật cần thiết tham khảo thêm link : http://www.misumi-europe.com/en/cata.../223005004770/

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## hoahong102

> tranh thủ quảng cáo tí . ko bán được thì khoe hàng cũng được nhỉ . hi 
> 
> một em siêu phẩm BT40 Zero R runout collet holder , HDZ12 . dòng này em chỉ biết nói là chảy nước miếng thôi ạ . Vì bác nào biết xài thì mới nên xài nhé . 
>  Các đặc tính sản phẩm : 
>  -có 1 con ốc offset height bên trong , nên các bác thay dao ko cần offset chiều dài dao
>  -Zero runout : có 1 con ốc chỉnh độ đảo ( vẫy của dao) trong vòng 10 giây . độ vẫy có thể chỉnh xuống 0-2micron . quá khủng khiếp
> -dòng này em thấy thép nó trắng tinh ,sợ sét nên bôi dầu , mà lạ kì có mấy con vứt lăn lóc cả mấy tháng chaả thấy nó rỉ sét gì cả mặc dù đề ngoài zời , không khí hơi ẩm đầy . Về sau phát hiện ra là toàn thân nó làm bằng thép SUS , ko biết mác jì , nó cứ trắng mãi như đùi ếch . chả thấy sét . cái này theo kinh nghiệm của em chứ còn em tra catalog thì hãng nó giấu công nghệ ko có công bố ạ .
> -cuối cùng là hình em nó và giá rổ , em còn trinh nguyên trong hộp , giá gả chồng là 3200k . bình thường mấy hàng này là collet , đuôi chuột nó bán rời ko à . nhưng ai mua em khuyến mãi đủ bộ nha . collet đi theo kẹp được dao đường kính 10mm , quá đẹp . các bác cứ xem xét thoải mái nhé, ko mua ko vấn đề jì cả .
> các thông số kỹ thuật cần thiết tham khảo thêm link : http://www.misumi-europe.com/en/cata.../223005004770/


liệu nó có tác dụng với spindle bị đảo vài vạch ko nhỉ, hay chỉ có tác dụng khi siết dao ko chuẩn

----------


## Tuan Kieu

có tác dụng nhé bác . vì nó đo đảo dao ở vị trí cuối cũa dao ( đoạn dài nhất ) sau đó bác chỉnh ốc bù trừ độ đảo trên thân dao.Do vậy nó cộng dồn sai số cả hệ lại rồi . Đương nhiên là nó cũng có giới hạn nhất định ví dụ spindle đảo quá mà gá cái này lên thì mặc dù runout đã đạt nhưng khi gia công đầu spindle ko cững vững ,rung động sẽ bị nhảy  .  Các bác đã mua và xài hàng này cho thêm kinh nghiệm nhé . hi hi

----------


## hoahong102

cũng hay hay, nhưng  collet khó kiếm collet 10 thì với mình là vô dụng, với lại khoản đầu tư cũng hơi sót duột

----------


## Tuan Kieu

hi hi . collet dễ kiếm lắm vì hàng mới vào hãng là có. giá cũng mêm 1000k/ một collet .  
Sẵn quảng cáo cái BT30 hydraulic chuck . cái này kẹp dao bằng thuỷ lực , Size kẹp phi 10mm . Cái này dành cho anh em tay chân yếu xài nè . Gắn dao vào xong lấy con lục giác xoay qua một vòng, thế là con ốc nó ép vào đường bơm dầu ,tạo áp lực ép lên collet tạo ra lực kẹp . do vậy lực kép lúc nào cũng cố định và đều . ko sợ do lúc íu lúc khoẻ siết ko chặt . 
  Thế nếu xi dầu thì sao có bơm được ko? em nghĩ là bơm được ,nó giống con đội mini mà . tuy nhiên phải làm kín phốt chỗ xì thì bơm vào mới hiệu quả . Loại này size kẹp 10mm. nếu muốn thay đổi size kẹp thì phải thay nguyên bộ collet dầu nhé . Chắc mua mới collet này chắc mắc gấp đôi cả bộ chuôi em bán rồii .
việc kẹp chặt có tác dụng gì ? đó là giúp dao và chuôi cân bằng và đồng nhất thành khối . vì cứ tưởng tượng khi ko kẹp chặt thi khi có lực cản thì dao và chuôi sẽ  xu hướng tách ra trong việc truyền momen dẫn đến ko đồng nhất lực ,dẫn đến nhảy dung sai gia công .
cái thằng nt này khoái dùng vật liệu SUS hay sao í , em chả thấy nó rỉ bao giờ ,hay thiệt . hi 
ok , giá thì 2200k thui ạ( 25% giá chính hãng nhé ) . thông số kỹ thuật theo link :  http://www.nttoolusa.com/products/pid/24/
 hình ảnh thực tế em nó ,ai thích liên hệ em . ko mua thì xem cho biết cũng được .

----------


## 9Sight

Anh tuấn có con nào giống kiểu này ko anh em lắp con dao dươi ạ
Cốt trong fi 22. Hoặc loại nào anh có 1 đôi.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Anh tuấn có con nào giống kiểu này ko anh em lắp con dao dươi ạ
> Cốt trong fi 22. Hoặc loại nào anh có 1 đôi.


bt30 hả , có nhé bạn. ban inbox zalo mình báo giá cho
thanks

----------


## 9Sight

> bt30 hả , có nhé bạn. ban inbox zalo mình báo giá cho
> thanks


Em ko có số phone để add zalo anh ơi. mà em cần Bt40 ạ. Fi trong là 30 hoặc 22

----------


## hoctap256

bác chủ thớt có con BT50 FMB 22-150 nào ko cho em hóng giá với

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> bt30 hả , có nhé bạn. ban inbox zalo mình báo giá cho
> thanks


 loại này dòng FMC , mình không có nhé . 
 chỉ có FMA , cốt lắp phi 25.4mm. 
cám ơn bạn

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> bác chủ thớt có con BT50 FMB 22-150 nào ko cho em hóng giá với


em ko có bác ạ. 
cám ơn bác

----------


## Tuan Kieu

Xin chào các bác 
  Bt40 em chỉ còn có 7 con như này ,hàng mới tinh ,đầy đủ vỏ hộp luôn . mà lười chụp hộp chụp chuôi thôi nhé .
Em bán thanh lý lô này một thể ,giá ưu đãi vô cùng sốc . để chuẩn bị tiền cho việc khác . 
bác nào đang sử dụng bt40 ko nên bỏ qua cơ hội hiếm có này . bác nào gạch chuyền tiền sớm em để cho bác đó nhé .
 Liên hệ 0903 sáu 45 096 tuấn . 
danh sách chuôi bán :
  1. 1 em BT40 NT -HDZ12 có sẵn collet kẹp 10mm , zezo runout ,có đuôi chuột 
  2. 1 em Bt40 NT-HDZ16 chưa có collet,chưa đuôi chuột , zero zunout ( collet em đặt ebay , hàng ở bên mỹ chưa có người sách về  :Smile: 
 3. 1 em bigdaishowa BT40- FMA25.4-90 , chuôi khoả mặt cốt 25.4 , bát đường kính thoải mái .chưa đuôi chuột
 4. 1 em bigdaishowa BT40-HMC20-75 ,có đuôi chuột 
 5. 2 em bigdaishowa kaisher BT40-CK4-135 và 1 em BT40-CK4-60 
Hàng mới theo hộp ,thường bán rời ko có đuôi chuột , collet . Các bác đòi có đủ bộ em có cái nào thì cố gắng đưa ạ.
  giá rổ cực hót hót : 07 chuôi là : 14.000k. hình dung nhan em nó đây :






ba chuôi bigdaishowa gắn đầu chỉnh dao móc lỗ :





khuyến mãi cho mua nguyên lô : 
   1- bát khoả mặt mới tinh chưa xài D80mm bắt vừa cái chuôi khoả mặt trên 
   2 -03 đầu doa điều chỉnh bắt vừa với 03 chuôi doa lỗ bigdaishowa kaisher .
   3- 02 collet của cái NT-HDZ-16 
   4- 02 dao endmill phi 20 ,còn tốt xài cho con BT40-HMC20 .
   5. 03 cái đuôi chuột cũ em lụm đâu đó cho các bác .
 hàng khuyến mãi nên ko có hình . ka ka ka

HÀNG HÓT ĐI NHANH THÔI Ạ . CÁM ƠN NHIỀU

----------


## cuongkran

Bro này nhiều dao cụ đẹp mà không biết còn kinh doanh ko?
Còn kinh doanh cho aem biết để mua hàng.

Cheer./kran

----------


## Tuan Kieu

cho em ẩn cư nhé

----------

